# €400k in AIB  on deposit - safety concern



## Magicpony (18 Sep 2008)

With the €20k max rule on savings safety, where can I advise my father to move his money, so that his funds are 100% secure?  He is worried and I don't know what to advise him. Many thanks


----------



## NorfBank (18 Sep 2008)

Northern Rock. 100% guarantee by Bank of England.

See here:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=92368


----------



## Magicpony (18 Sep 2008)

Thanks for your response. I did log onto Northern Rock but their website has a max deposit of €20k? Have I misread it?


----------



## ClubMan (18 Sep 2008)

Magicpony said:


> Thanks for your response. I did log onto Northern Rock but their website has a max deposit of €20k? Have I misread it?


Yes you have misread something.


----------



## z106 (18 Sep 2008)

Is the post office not 100% guaranteed ?


----------



## NorfBank (18 Sep 2008)

see link. 

Better rate at NR.


----------



## woods (18 Sep 2008)

qwertyuiop said:


> Is the post office not 100% guaranteed ?


 I think that the only funds garanteed by the post office are the ones that you are tied in to for 3 years or 5 and a half years.


----------



## oldtimer (18 Sep 2008)

Post office savings bonds (3 years) and saving certificates (5.5 years) are not ''tied in'' for these terms. Withdrawal can be made at any time but to maximize interest it is better to leave for the full term.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Sep 2008)

And the state guarantee also applies to other products - e.g. _Deposit Account Plus _etc.


----------



## my2leftfeet (19 Sep 2008)

I heard today that NIB/Danske bank have higher guarantees than the Irish banks ... EUR40250?


----------



## ClubMan (19 Sep 2008)

[broken link removed]:


> Denmark and Holland have higher limits for deposit protection, so if your money is being held by National Irish Bank (a subsidiary of Danske in Denmark) or RaboDirect (part of Rabobank based in the Netherlands) you can benefit from greater protection. If National Irish Bank is wound up, over €40,000 of your money on deposit is guaranteed (at current exchange rates). If Rabobank fails, you are guaranteed the first €20,000 of your balance, and 90% of your next €20,000.


----------



## oldtimer (19 Sep 2008)

Yes, NIB is covered by the Danish guarantee scheme - €40250 limit would be correct.


----------



## Marion (19 Sep 2008)

Those who have deposits in NIB should find this link useful:

[broken link removed]


Marion


----------

